# First Comp Under My Belt



## msmith (Feb 25, 2007)

Finally had the experience of competition cooking. Meet  some very nice people and seen various types of smokers. Even had 2 with the big green eggs. We had a total of 34 cookers at this event, entered brisket.chicken.ribs and beans. we placed 6th in beans and the rest was above 10th place. The weather was crapy had off and on rain friday night and saturday morning. Then all day the wind was blowing 40 to 45 mph had a hard time with temp on the smoker. We took a small smoker with us instead of the big ones were used to cooking on ( not blaming the smoker we just didnt hit right). Did get some good experience and had a good time anyway. This is a pic of me and the pit master with the small smoker he built. Also the big green egg and the first pic was the best looking smoker that was there I thought. One thing I did notice on all the smokers was the smoke stacks sticking straight up, with the high wind we had it was blowing the smoke back thru the fire boxes. With a curved stack that will swivel it will not be a problem, just turn the stack opposite of the wind.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like for your first time you did not do to bad.  I am sure you will do better next time.  To bad the weather did not coporate for you guys.  Maybe that would have made a difference.  Good luck next time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 25, 2007)

Marvin -

Sounds like you had a good time. I'll bet you learned alot too. That swivel idea sounds good. Although with the winter winds changing direction all the time it might need a swivel like a weather vane!

Pretty good placing so high on the first time out! Must be ackward trying to compete on equipment your no familar with. That's part of the gig I guess!

Good job!


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 25, 2007)

congrats, marvin. i am sure next time will be better.


----------

